# want to borrow: green aoto or similar



## panda

my current finisher is a blue aoto that is around 5k grit. i would like a lower finish. have an ikarashi but is too low for gyutos so target would be 3k. 
if anyone has a green aoto they could loan me would be much appreciated.


----------



## jgraeff

I have a natural red aoto from maxim is be willing to lend. Pm if interested


----------



## daveb

Green. Could send on short road trip. PM details.


----------



## panda

thanks guys, i will post follow up once i use them.


----------



## Asteger

Does that mean two generous souls have lent you 2, both a red and green? Lucky guy. Interested to hear what you think.


----------



## panda

used the green aoto today, will report back after testing the edges.


----------



## panda

thoughts on green aoto:
nice smooth feedback, pretty dense stone, holds water well. leaves a very toothy 'sticky' edge, i would guess its grit to be just over 2k.


----------



## Framingchisel

Are you referring to a green brick here or some other stone?


----------



## panda

no, the naniwa green brick is synthetic and feels horrible (but leaves a pretty good edge for stainless knives)
the stone i'm referring to is a natural one.


----------



## Asteger

panda said:


> nice smooth feedback, pretty dense stone, holds water well. leaves a very toothy 'sticky' edge, i would guess its grit to be just over 2k.



Sounds like what you need. No?


----------



## panda

Looking for just over 3k edge


----------



## Asteger

Very precise. Does 1k really make a difference?


----------



## Chuckles

You may find you can get some different results from the green aoto as you use it more. I like to let the mud dry on the stone so the next session starts with stone material that is already broken down, then try and keep it just wet enough that there is very little mud loss. You might be able to hit your sweet spot. Just a thought.


----------



## panda

Asterger, absolutely, 2k is too aggressive for vegetables but perfectly fine for protein, there is certainly a sweet spot for overall usefulness particularly for gyutos.

Chuck, yeah I didn't spend much time with it, only did two sessions and didn't have the patience to play around with finding the right technique cause I am a super lazy sharpener


----------



## chinacats

panda said:


> Chuck, yeah I didn't spend much time with it, only did two sessions and didn't have the patience to play around with finding the right technique cause I am a super lazy sharpener





Then why you messing with naturals? 

:justkidding:

Curious if you've tried any of Jon's soakers? 2k, 4k or synthetic aoto?


----------



## Asteger

Good points above. About getting that extra 1k or so out of it, it should be possible. Trying a nagura might help as well.

When I sent that one to Daveb I sent him a small Botan too; they aren't fine, but I wonder how the combo's worked for him.


----------



## labor of love

chinacats said:


> Then why you messing with naturals?
> 
> :justkidding:
> 
> Curious if you've tried any of Jon's soakers? 2k, 4k or synthetic aoto?


Dont even bother chinacats, I already tried...Panda is a synth hater/ soaker hater. :urweird:


----------



## panda

lol, i have my reasons!!


----------



## jphy

panda said:


> no, the naniwa green brick is synthetic and feels horrible (but leaves a pretty good edge for stainless knives)
> the stone i'm referring to is a natural one.



I personally think the green brick is a fairly enjoyable stone, though I use it almost dry. Its a nice step between my 1k and Rika 5k. When its been overly soaked it turns into a mush ball and doesn't good give very response, however when almost dry its very responsive. I know this is unrelated but your comment struck me.


----------



## panda

does anybody have a monzento?


----------



## chinacats

jphy said:


> I personally think the green brick is a fairly enjoyable stone, though I use it almost dry. Its a nice step between my 1k and Rika 5k. When its been overly soaked it turns into a mush ball and doesn't good give very response, however when almost dry its very responsive. I know this is unrelated but your comment struck me.



Not sure why you are using anything between one and five k? I agree with panda though, least favorite stone ever...that said though I didn't try it on stainless...


----------

